# Thievery during the Covid isolation phase



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Last night our neighborhood was targeted by petty thieves.

The neighbor's houses on either side (directly adjacent) to my home were both ripped off (nice bikes taken from their garages).

Several cars were also broken into and contents stolen, damage done et cetera.

My place has video surveillance (8 cameras and several clearly visible signs advising anyone of that fact). It's recording and sending to a remote server constantly.

I can't say whether that affected the thieves conduct but so far I'm thinking it may have.

Time to accidently leave a bear trap or two on the property.

Yes, I know, illegal. It might be worth it though. I'd be a freaking neighborhood hero.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

You don’t need to severely hurt a person, guilty or innocent, to be our hero here at GC


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

We have had a massive increase in break-ins in the retail outlets here in Vancouver area, residential break-ins are down auto break-ins are up also. and we are seeing an increase also in Asian being targeted by the bigots. We have had at least 3 auto break-ins even though we have camera's all over the complex the thieves just don't seem to care.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Ship of fools said:


> We have had a massive increase in break-ins in the retail outlets here in Vancouver area, residential break-ins are down auto break-ins are up also. and we are seeing an increase also in Asian being targeted by the bigots. We have had at least 3 auto break-ins even though we have camera's all over the complex the thieves just don't seem to care.


I can't say what is working, but they went to both my neighbors houses and skipped mine (sort of like a tornado sometimes will), the only obvious difference being the cameras and signs.

Yes, I saw on CBC this morning that hate crimes / incidents against Asians have increased. They have one guy clearly captured on camera throwing a 92 year old Chinese man with dementia out of a 7-11 where he fell and struck his head.

The guy's face is all over the net. ooops.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I can't say what is working, but they went to both my neighbors houses and skipped mine (sort of like a tornado sometimes will), the only obvious difference being the cameras and signs.
> 
> Yes, I saw on CBC this morning that hate crimes / incidents against Asians have increased. They have one guy clearly captured on camera throwing a 92 year old Chinese man with dementia out of a 7-11 where he fell and struck his head.
> 
> The guy's face is all over the net. ooops.


Maybe they got a look at your gear and decided to come back once they have a bigger truck?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> Maybe they got a look at your gear and decided to come back once they have a bigger truck?



More likely the other way around. They probably had a look and decided it's not worth carting it away.


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

Once this whole Corona thing started my friend who still works in a hunting store said they sold out of short barrel shotguns, PCCs and other home defence type guns right quick. People get desperate and they will be more willing to steal. I hear street drugs have become more expensive, that would definitely lead to higher property crimes.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

sillyak said:


> Once this whole Corona thing started my friend who still works in a hunting store said they sold out of short barrel shotguns, PCCs and other home defence type guns right quick. People get desperate and they will be more willing to steal. I hear street drugs have become more expensive, that would definitely lead to higher property crimes.


I won't deny I have thought about fortifying my home defense. As thieves get more desperate, home owners and citizens in general will probably be inclined to take additional steps to protect themselves.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Bold doing break ins when EVERYONE is home.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> Bold doing break ins when EVERYONE is home.



Good point. Around here it seems to be mostly bikes being stolen and cars broken into and damaged.

I haven't seen any alarming rise in home break ins, but it's not like I'm researching it.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Fucking bike thieves... cut their hands off.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I understand it's only "stuff" and maybe I shouldn't be so shallow, but I work hard for everything I have. I'm lucky to have a good job, but nobody handed that to me and nobody hands me a pay cheque without my work being done.

If someone tries to steal from me or endanger my family, I'm not above trying to stop them and I'm not inclined to be gentle in the process.

That's the chance these guys seem willing to take. It would seem unreasonable to physically harm someone over a bicycle or guitar being stolen, but then again, it's even more unreasonable to risk that injury or dearth to yourself by breaking into private property to steal.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Maybe you need to plaster signs like this all over your home entry points.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Last night our neighborhood was targeted by petty thieves.
> 
> The neighbor's houses on either side (directly adjacent) to my home were both ripped off (nice bikes taken from their garages).
> 
> ...


I think its only illegal if you end up hurting a bear.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Maybe you need to plaster signs like this all over your home entry points.



Unfortunately there are too many who would not be afraid (enough).


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

gtrguy said:


> Fucking bike thieves... cut their hands off.


Its a start.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

guitarman2 said:


> I think its only illegal if you end up hurting a bear.


and then you better have the proper tags and a trappers license.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Oh, good, we're going to turn this into a home defense site?

You think its weird here occasionally, it is batshit crazy over on the big gun site. Head over there for this shit.


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

@keto 

I'm a regular on CGN, it is often very entertaining.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

keto said:


> Oh, good, we're going to turn this into a home defense site?
> 
> You think its weird here occasionally, it is batshit crazy over on the big gun site. Head over there for this shit.


I don't need a gun. I'll crack anyone over the head with my Tele. I'm pretty sure that is a secondary purpose for Tele's.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

keto said:


> Oh, good, we're going to turn this into a home defense site?
> 
> You think its weird here occasionally, it is batshit crazy over on the big gun site. Head over there for this shit.



No, there's no need for this to descend into a gun argument unless someone decides to do so.

I'm not going to be the guy.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Milkman said:


> No, there's no need for this to descend into a gun argument unless someone decides to do so.
> 
> I'm not going to be the guy.


No, we'll keep it to bear traps and swinging for the fences at folks heads with our guitars. Works for me.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

keto said:


> No, we'll keep it to bear traps and swinging for the fences at folks heads with our guitars. Works for me.


Well, me too. I'm sure you're not trolling and have a point.

And of course I was dead serious about placing bear traps on my property. Do they even make those anymore?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Besides other measures I won't divulge publicly...dogs. Loud, aggressive sounding dogs.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Besides other measures I won't divulge publicly...dogs. Loud, aggressive sounding dogs.



A good solution for many, but unfortunately not for us as we have cats. Cats and dogs together has been known to work fine sometimes but I don't want more animals. When the cats are no longer with us, a dog may be possible. I do love them.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

re-install all those death caps and leave the equipment plugged in ...


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Well, me too. I'm sure you're not trolling and have a point.
> 
> And of course I was dead serious about placing bear traps on my property. Do they even make those anymore?



Check Amazon. Check for some razor wire while you're at it, I couldn't find it but probably entered a poor search. Help a fella out.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

keto said:


> Check Amazon. Check for some razor wire while you're at it, I couldn't find it but probably entered a poor search. Help a fella out.



Well Kent, it pains me to do this because sometimes you're a helpful decent guy, but then this side of you keeps coming up.

Welcome to my ignore list. It's ok.

Take care,


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> Maybe they got a look at your gear and decided to come back once they have a bigger truck?


Nah, they're just taking what they can sell fast on the open market. Bicycles, that's just a joy ride and toss them or strip them and sell the parts. At Milkman's place they'll probably thrash the camera's and leave the bear traps at the front door. 


guitarman2 said:


> I think its only illegal if you end up hurting a bear.


Leg hold traps are legal to use on animals.....if you have a license. Used as a booby trap on the other hand is completely different. Mind you, you could do what the guy in BC did and train the bears to guard your property. Might work with Coyotes too.


Mooh said:


> Besides other measures I won't divulge publicly...dogs. Loud, aggressive sounding dogs.


As long as the dogs don't wake the neighbours or bite someone outside a building on your property you're fine. 


keto said:


> Check Amazon. Check for some razor wire while you're at it, I couldn't find it but probably entered a poor search. Help a fella out.


I just entered Razor Wire.
https://www.amazon.ca/Razor-Wire-Ribbon-Barbed-18/dp/B00S8CDPYK


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

guitarman2 said:


> I'm pretty sure that is a secondary purpose for Tele's.


Keith would agree


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Milkman said:


> Welcome to my ignore list. It's ok.


Surely, you must be running out of people to chat with here, eh?!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Surely, you must be running out of people to chat with here, eh?!



Nope, there are a few people who seem to like to troll from time to time. I'm weeding them out. Sad really.

It's a fairly short list, but I can do without the childish stuff personally.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

In Hamilton they are stealing dogs. People snoop around looking for dogs in yards. When they find one they tie a balloon to a tree across the street so they remember where the dogs are.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

knight_yyz said:


> In Hamilton they are stealing dogs. People snoop around looking for dogs in yards. When they find one they tie a balloon to a tree across the street so they remember where the dogs are.



WTF Seriously?

I guess some dogs are pretty expensive. If someone steals your watch dog...….maybe it's for the best, LOL.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

All you need to own death is a frying pan.

https://nypost.com/2017/10/03/woman-beat-boyfriend-to-death-with-2-frying-pans/


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Milkman said:


> WTF Seriously?
> 
> I guess some dogs are pretty expensive. If someone steals your watch dog...….maybe it's for the best, LOL.


I always got a chuckle out of how one dog book described the watch dog characteristics of our Brittany: "The breed most likely to hold the flashlight for the burglar".


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Or a well sharpened squirrel.

(this kind of childish seems friendly enough)


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Dog fighting. A friend had his dog stolen out of his truck, turned up on the local reserve being used in dog fighting. 



Milkman said:


> WTF Seriously?
> 
> I guess some dogs are pretty expensive. If someone steals your watch dog...….maybe it's for the best, LOL.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Dog fighting. A friend had his dog stolen out of his truck, turned up on the local reserve being used in dog fighting.



Well that's not funny. Pretty disgusting actually and even more disheartening for the dog owners who have to wonder if their beloved pet has suffered such a fate.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Dog fighting. A friend had his dog stolen out of his truck, turned up on the local reserve being used in dog fighting.


WTF


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

bolero said:


> WTF


Pretty much what I said to him.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Well that's not funny. Pretty disgusting actually and even more disheartening for the dog owners who have to wonder if their beloved pet has suffered such a fate.


She was a beautiful friendly golden lab pup. He's an arborist and she used to ride along with him. I'm not sure he's over it yet.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

davetcan said:


> She was a beautiful friendly golden lab pup. He's an arborist and she used to ride along with him. I'm not sure he's over it yet.



That's awful. A golden lab is not a dog you would expect to be used for such a sick activity.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

davetcan said:


> She was a beautiful friendly golden lab pup. He's an arborist and she used to ride along with him. I'm not sure he's over it yet.


They turned a golden Lab into a fighting dog?


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

Milkman said:


> Well Kent, it pains me to do this because sometimes you're a helpful decent guy, but then this side of you keeps coming up.
> 
> Welcome to my ignore list. It's ok.
> 
> Take care,


Question: Why announce that you’re putting him on your ignore list? Are you hoping that a public scolding will make him understand that his joke somehow triggered your psyche and he’ll repent? 

Why not just go ahead and do it and then go on with your reading?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

sillyak said:


> Once this whole Corona thing started my friend who still works in a hunting store said they sold out of short barrel shotguns, PCCs and other home defence type guns right quick. People get desperate and they will be more willing to steal. I hear street drugs have become more expensive, that would definitely lead to higher property crimes.



Not sure if it is desperation, or scumbags taking advantage.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

cdntac said:


> Question: Why announce that you’re putting him on your ignore list? Are you hoping that a public scolding will make him understand that his joke somehow triggered your psyche and he’ll repent?
> 
> Why not just go ahead and do it and then go on with your reading?


I'll admit too, that on re-reading, I missed some sarcasm. Meh, I carry on.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

cdntac said:


> Question: Why announce that you’re putting him on your ignore list? Are you hoping that a public scolding will make him understand that his joke somehow triggered your psyche and he’ll repent?
> 
> Why not just go ahead and do it and then go on with your reading?


Well because I've always had a pleasant relationship with him and I wanted to be open about it.

No big deal and no need for your comments to try and escalate matters.

It's done.

Next.


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

Milkman said:


> Well because I've always had a pleasant relationship with him and I wanted to be open about it.
> 
> No big deal and no need for your comments to try and escalate matters.
> 
> ...


No escalation of anything was being attempted. It was a legitimate question.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Yup. Most of the stolen dogs are fodder for fight training dogs. I've seen at least 5 posts on a dog rescue page of people adopting dogs and the adopter finding out later that the dog was used for fodder. I guess dog fighting is a big thing in Hamilton. If I catch anyone in my yard they are going to have a "hard fall after a nasty trip" if you get my drift


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

knight_yyz said:


> Yup. Most of the stolen dogs are fodder for fight training dogs. I've seen at least 5 posts on a dog rescue page of people adopting dogs and the adopter finding out later that the dog was used for fodder. I guess dog fighting is a big thing in Hamilton. If I catch anyone in my yard they are going to have a "hard fall after a nasty trip" if you get my drift


Make sure you practice social distancing. You'll need to use a rake or long-handled shovel.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> Make sure you practice social distancing. You'll need to use a rake or long-handled shovel.



I like a spare Maple neck from a Strat, but that's not 6'.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Doug Gifford said:


> All you need to own death is a frying pan.
> 
> https://nypost.com/2017/10/03/woman-beat-boyfriend-to-death-with-2-frying-pans/


Cast Iron works best.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> They turned a golden Lab into a fighting dog?


One dog wins and one loses. There were a bunch in BC years ago that got sold to puppy farms.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Milkman said:


> WTF Seriously?
> 
> I guess some dogs are pretty expensive. If someone steals your watch dog...….maybe it's for the best, LOL.


I've heard of litters with or without the mother being stolen and sold.


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

allthumbs56 said:


> They turned a golden Lab into a fighting dog?


Not a fighting dog, fodder for a fighting dog. Basically they let the fighting dog tear it to shreds for training.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

sillyak said:


> Not a fighting dog, fodder for a fighting dog. Basically they let the fighting dog tear it to shreds for training.



Wow, that's too savage to even think about.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

terrible as it may be, this thread needs a Sarah McLachlan song to accompany it


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

sillyak said:


> Not a fighting dog, fodder for a fighting dog. Basically they let the fighting dog tear it to shreds for training.


Or for fights. That being said I had a Golden Retriever/Saint cross (close to a Golden Lab) that might have been good for dog fights.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Damn you guys no jack shit about home self defense. Forget all of that other shit that you guys are spouting what you need is my daughter defense stick a Louieville slugger from 1964 with a ( well actually might be several 7 1/2 inch sticks { metal type } ) worked really well when some guys decided my daughters were ripe for the plucking.
Or another bedside toy would be my skinning knife which I keep well sharpened nunchucks also work great.
But on a more pleasant note they know who the guy is that threw out the poor old Asian fellow from 7-11 who whacked his head pretty good and someone with dementia what a jerk that guy was.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Ship of fools said:


> Damn you guys no jack shit about home self defense. Forget all of that other shit that you guys are spouting what you need is my daughter defense stick a Louieville slugger from 1964 with a ( well actually might be several 7 1/2 inch sticks { metal type } ) worked really well when some guys decided my daughters were ripe for the plucking.
> Or another bedside toy would be my skinning knife which I keep well sharpened nunchucks also work great.
> But on a more pleasant note they know who the guy is that threw out the poor old Asian fellow from 7-11 who whacked his head pretty good and someone with dementia what a jerk that guy was.


I figured they'd get that guy pretty quick.

People are losing it.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

start the purge......


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

davetcan said:


> Dog fighting


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Ship of fools said:


> well sharpened nunchucks also work great


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

go on....


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Its your deal.

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

SG-Rocker said:


> Its your deal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


this one isn’t as funny


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm not sure why, it's not like people don't know it exists. Just ask Michael Vick.



SG-Rocker said:


>


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

You had the audacity to mention something that might stand to ruffle feathers and/or hurt one's fee-fees. And for that I salute you good Sir.

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

SG-Rocker said:


> You had the audacity to mention something that might stand to ruffle feathers and/or hurt one's fee-fees.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


I left out the rest of the story in an effort to avoid doing just that. It is what it is. Shit happens everywhere.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> I just entered Razor Wire.
> https://www.amazon.ca/Razor-Wire-Ribbon-Barbed-18/dp/B00S8CDPYK


Looks like it's sold out; must have been a run on it like the toilet paper and such.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> They turned a golden Lab into a fighting dog?


They will take to hunting. A friend of mine lived in the sticks and had two of them; they started bringing home dead stuff and maybe they were just being nice and trying to help with the hunting and gathering. Christmas morning they brought home a deer and ripped it apart in the snow. The Funnel gets out of bed early, looks out the widows and says "look kids, the dogs got Santa."


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

cdntac said:


> No escalation of anything was being attempted. It was a legitimate question.


Ignore lists are about the ignorer - not the ignoree.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Wardo said:


> Ignore lists are about the ignorer - not the ignoree.


very true. it doesn't happen unless you bring it to everyones attention and in a loud voice cast out the one who hurt your feelings


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

SG-Rocker said:


>


LOL, yep, sounds like a quick way to lose a few fingers, or maybe the whole arm at the shoulder if they're sharp enough  Well sharpened Sai might be more effective. Although not necessary to sharpen them.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Guitars, guns and trucks.
And I'm ridin with lady luck.

GC goes guns and self defense - starting to feel like home here .. lol

Forget the nunchucks, knives, bats and telecasters - winchester defender do the job right good .. lol


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Let's jack this thread in to a discussion on how to best discourage / incapacitate would be invaders / thieves?

Bear trap, although gratifying, would draw way too much attention. Not on account of the visual impact of a yard bestrewn with bear traps, but rather the tormented screams of the trapped would-be thief.
Not to mention the forensic feast left behind.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

vadsy said:


> very true. it doesn't happen unless you bring it to everyones attention and in a loud voice cast out the one who hurt your feelings


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

SG-Rocker said:


> Let's jack this thread in to a discussion on how to best discourage / incapacitate would be invaders / thieves?
> .


now do sharpened nunchucks


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

laristotle said:


>


Quebec's mascot.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

vadsy said:


> now do sharpened nunchucks


The perfect gift for the cutter / anime fan?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

SG-Rocker said:


> Quebec's mascot.


just Quebec or the French in general?


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

vadsy said:


> very true. it doesn't happen unless you bring it to everyones attention and in a loud voice cast out the one who hurt your feelings


Don’t cry over spilled milk, man.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Ship of fools said:


> Damn you guys no jack shit about home self defense. Forget all of that other shit that you guys are spouting what you need is my daughter defense stick a Louieville slugger from 1964 with a ( well actually might be several 7 1/2 inch sticks { metal type } ) worked really well when some guys decided my daughters were ripe for the plucking.
> Or another bedside toy would be my skinning knife which I keep well sharpened nunchucks also work great.
> But on a more pleasant note they know who the guy is that threw out the poor old Asian fellow from 7-11 who whacked his head pretty good and someone with dementia what a jerk that guy was.


Sounds like things haven't changed much in the 1st and Naniamo area since I lived there in '74/'75. The butt of a Dufferin 2 pc. cue works good too, especially on the knee caps. Sort of a cross between a baseball bat and numchucks. This was within reach too.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

vadsy said:


> just Quebec or the French in general?


Touche.

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Wardo said:


> Looks like it's sold out; must have been a run on it like the toilet paper and such.


Go right to the source.
Concertina Wire, Spiral Razor Wire, Welded Razor Mesh Supplied
Coiled barb wire can be damned effective too.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Wardo said:


> Guitars, guns and trucks.
> And I'm ridin with lady luck.
> 
> GC goes guns and self defense - starting to feel like home here .. lol
> ...


Hand your lady or daughter the 12 ga. pump and go back to sleep. Just make sure she doesn't point it at you.








works


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

sillyak said:


> @keto
> 
> I'm a regular on CGN, it is often very entertaining.


Me too!


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Need a sub-forum for guns - sorta like the weed forum . lol


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


>


Bang.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Wardo said:


> Need a sub-forum for guns - sorta like the weed forum . lol


Nah, there's always someone who would want to bring a knife.








or this


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> Nah, there's always someone who would want to bring a knife.


Did you make that yourself in shop class; way better than a gear puller .. lol


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Wardo said:


> Did you make that yourself in shop class; way better than a gear puller .. lol


Nope, that ones from the early 1800's. Worth a fair bit of coin now. We just made your typical 22 cal zip guns. Or shortened shot guns.


----------



## Doug B (Jun 19, 2017)

Milkman said:


> A good solution for many, but unfortunately not for us as we have cats. Cats and dogs together has been known to work fine sometimes but I don't want more animals. When the cats are no longer with us, a dog may be possible. I do love them.


So you up your game and just get a couple of bigger cats. Two leopards would do nicely!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Doug B said:


> So you up your game and just get a couple of bigger cats. Two leopards would do nicely!


Milkman is the new tiger king


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I was thinking of this the other day when venturing out for groceries--That's one reason to only send one person to the store.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

zontar said:


> I was thinking of this the other day when venturing out for groceries--That's one reason to only send one person to the store.


never get out of the boat unless you’re going all the way


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

mangos...


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Ship of fools said:


> Damn you guys no jack shit about home self defense. Forget all of that other shit that you guys are spouting what you need is my daughter defense stick a Louieville slugger from 1964 with a ( well actually might be several 7 1/2 inch sticks { metal type } ) worked really well when some guys decided my daughters were ripe for the plucking.
> Or another bedside toy would be my skinning knife which I keep well sharpened nunchucks also work great.
> But on a more pleasant note they know who the guy is that threw out the poor old Asian fellow from 7-11 who whacked his head pretty good and someone with dementia what a jerk that guy was.


I think Hollywood blew those myths away decades ago .........


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

This works too.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Electraglide said:


> This works too.


a can of ether (starting fluid) makes a really impressive flame too.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> a can of ether (starting fluid) makes a really impressive flame too.


That's how you seat the bead on Bobcat tires, among other's.....and blow up carbs. Hairspray and a lighter used to be found inside a lot of purses back in the day.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

we used to chase each other around the shop with lighters and cans of starting fluid. Back when "horseplay" was still allowed that is. Not recently


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

lol spraying ether with a smoke hanging out his face. what could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

keto said:


> lol spraying ether with a smoke hanging out his face. what could possibly go wrong?


Sounds familiar. Not as bad a spraying it into a carb while someone turns the motor over. Been there, done that.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> Sounds familiar. Not as bad a spraying it into a carb while someone turns the motor over. Been there, done that.


C'mon guys, Safety First!

You hold your cigarette in the hand furthest away if you're gonna look down the carb. You also hold your breath before you use the air gun on the inside of a brake drum.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> C'mon guys, Safety First!
> 
> You hold your cigarette in the hand furthest away if you're gonna look down the carb. You also hold your breath before you use the air gun on the inside of a brake drum.


You do? You have the carb spray in one hand and a light or screwdriver in the other. If you put your smoke down it might get oily. Don't recall using an air gun on a brake drum before it was washed or dipped in a degreasing tank then put on a drum lathe. If you had a smoke in your mouth that filtered the air anyway.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I watched a guy light himself up that way once. He was looking into the carb of a gas powered gravel truck (tells you how long ago it was) while the driver cranked it over. Backfired a huge amount of gas on him and lit him up. Good thing was the temp was about -40 so he was dressed up real good. The bad thing was he took off running, and there were 3 of us chasing him trying to tackle him to put him out in the snow.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Welding a leak in a half full fuel tank on a gravel truck with the motor running and a hose taking exhaust gas into the tank through the filler so it don’t blow up.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Wardo said:


> Welding a leak in a half full fuel tank on a gravel truck with the motor running and a hose taking exhaust gas into the tank through the filler so it don’t blow up.


Was Charles Darwin watching from just around the corner?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

keto said:


> Was Charles Darwin watching from just around the corner?


The truck driver was standing there watching so maybe.

I asked my step father about it; he’d been a welder. He said “they’re taking a chance.” No shit .. lol

Although It’s the air fuel mix that explodes so if you replace air in the tank with CO2 exhaust gas then Presumably there is nothing to burn.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Wardo said:


> The truck driver was standing there watching so maybe.
> 
> I asked my step father about it; he’d been a welder. He said “they’re taking a chance.” No shit .. lol
> 
> Although It’s the air fuel mix that explodes so if you replace air in the tank with CO2 exhaust gas then Presumably there is nothing to burn.


I worked with a guy that would leave a little gas in tank, take out the sender, leave the filler open, light the gas in the tank on fire, and then weld on the tank. He said if it's already burning, it's not going to explode. When he was done, he'd cover both openings in the tank, which would snuff the flames. 

I quickly added it to the list of things that made me nervous.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Well now that we’ve covered welding fuel tanks maybe it’s time to discuss potato guns.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

and pumpkin trebuchets


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Wardo said:


> Well now that we’ve covered welding fuel tanks maybe it’s time to discuss potato guns.


I preferred the big soldering coppers and solder as my go to for gas tanks ... and a piece of wire mesh over the filler tube.

as far as pumpkins ... I prefer them in pie instead of the sky


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> You do? You have the carb spray in one hand and a light or screwdriver in the other. If you put your smoke down it might get oily. Don't recall using an air gun on a brake drum before it was washed or dipped in a degreasing tank then put on a drum lathe. If you had a smoke in your mouth that filtered the air anyway.


Huh. I blew out many drums in my dad's shop. Never "washed" one that I can recall. If it had to go out for turning then that's what we did (didn't turn them ourselves). A bit of emery cloth to clean it up, some more air and then back on. Dad didn't like getting any liquid near a new shoe.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> I worked with a guy that would leave a little gas in tank, take out the sender, leave the filler open, light the gas in the tank on fire, and then weld on the tank. He said if it's already burning, it's not going to explode. When he was done, he'd cover both openings in the tank, which would snuff the flames.
> 
> I quickly added it to the list of things that made me nervous.


Brazed a couple of brackets on a tank that had been sitting out for quite a few years, no sender unit in it. Things were getting nicely warmed up when it popped. If the sender had been in there it could have been interesting. 


allthumbs56 said:


> Huh. I blew out many drums in my dad's shop. Never "washed" one that I can recall. If it had to go out for turning then that's what we did (didn't turn them ourselves). A bit of emery cloth to clean it up, some more air and then back on. Dad didn't like getting any liquid near a new shoe.


First thing we did was wash the drums when we pulled them in the shop. If they needed turning, we turned them. Same with discs. Car, truck, motorcycle you name it. If you blew the dust off there was a damned good chance you'd get it inside a motor that was being rebuilt. On occasion if you got some oil or solvent on a lining or if there was brake fluid on it a little bit of solvent and a torch took care of that. Then some grinding. 
When I did industrial the first place the drums went was the degreaser. The shoes went in the furnace. Then on the lathe...once turned the shoes were ground to fit. Relined shoes, clutches, winch bands....you name it. Didn't worry too much about the dust, just sort of scooped it off your coffee.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Wardo said:


> The truck driver was standing there watching so maybe.
> 
> I asked my step father about it; he’d been a welder. He said “they’re taking a chance.” No shit .. lol
> 
> Although It’s the air fuel mix that explodes so if you replace air in the tank with CO2 exhaust gas then Presumably there is nothing to burn.


Except what's on the outside of the tank around the leak.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Wardo said:


> Well now that we’ve covered welding fuel tanks maybe it’s time to discuss potato guns.


I prefer the Carbon, Salt Peter and Sulpher powered ones. There's also this




but that's not a potato gun so there is this.




needs a site maybe. Using Russet potatoes of course.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

If building a potato gun, be sure to use glue on both ends of the pipe.. I witnessed a buddy almost blow his face off.


Facebook groups and nextdoor.ca really puts perspective to the local petty crime.

Our whole neighbourhood knows exactly who has been breaking into or checking every single vehicle in the neighbourhood. They basically have a route and will rummage in every vehicle left unlocked. In my 25yr old SUV Id just leave the doors unlocked until I found a couple used syringes at the curb. With my new car, I keep it locked and it gets smashed. 

I have caught them red handed a couple times, then had my windows smashed out shortly after chasing them off. They panhandle daily at the corner store but what the hell can you do? Threaten them risking retaliation? How many windows will I have to replace then? 

Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

knight_yyz said:


> In Hamilton they are stealing dogs. People snoop around looking for dogs in yards. When they find one they tie a balloon to a tree across the street so they remember where the dogs are.


Calgary too. I let my parents dog out to crap and within a blink of an eye someone was pulled over trying to get the dog in the car. She took one look at me coming at her and she peeled away. 

Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

vadsy said:


> Milkman is the new tiger king


That Carol fuckin Baskin! 

Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------

